# One for the other? Help..



## LostIn(love)Translation (Mar 22, 2010)

(not a marriage problem but i'm still losing sleep)

Hi, I'm 18 years old, and for the past 5 (yes, FIVE) years I've been with one guy. He's really sweet, really caring and has always been there for me. For the past two years, however, there's been a sudden change in him. Lately, he hasn't been the strong guy I used to know him as, and the smallest thing can get to him and set him off. Here's basically a list of how he used to be:

Strong (mentally)
Tender
Me before him
Calm/relaxed (nothing seemed to get to him)
He was mature (for our age, anyway)
He used to be in sports, hung out with friends and had fun
The list goes on... and on.. and on..

Lately:
His mental stability seems to have dropped off a cliff. He gets emotional at the smallest thing, he gets angry quickly and he works himself up so much that he can't sleep. He seems to be very clingy, and I've never really been used to anyone attatched to my hip and it's getting to me. I've adopted a sort of motherly figure to him because of his own mother, who hasn't given him any support or care in school, or his life in whole. I love him to death, but I think that love is turning into the kind that I have for my best of best friends. He isn't going to college, his grades have flopped and I'm afraid that he will become dependant on me (if he isn't already).

Another concern is that when I met him, he was into a lot of unsavory activities (alcohol, weed, stealing, gang activity). I'm scared to death that if I leave him, he will turn to alcohol, because he's done it before when he got upset.

He is still caring, completely devoted, and wants to be with me more than the world. He says he's never been so happy before...


But here comes the next problem... I met another guy. (and the plot thickens.) He's really smart, nice, and he would be able to go to college with me. Except, he'd only be able to go to college with me IF I leave my current guy. But the new guy has a short temper, and appears to be a bit spoiled. If he doesn't get his way he stomps off, and likes to rub salt on people's wounds when they have done something to him. I've been talking to him for a few months, and I've really grown to like him a lot.

I know that no man will ever be perfect, they both have flaws, but they are both fighting with everything they have to push the other one away.. What do I do?

This seems confusing as I read it out, I'll clarify if anyone needs me to...


----------

